# Face Off Season 8



## JustJimAZ

So...
Face Off will return for its 8th season on Tuesday, January 13.

It's being billed as the "Return of the Champions." 
Rayce Bird (Season 2), Anthony Kosar (Season 4) and Laura Tyler (Season 5), will return in the premiere and select teams of five new artists who they will coach and mentor.

Yesterday it was announced that the Season 8 premiere will be two episodes. At the end of premiere,

McKenzie Westmore delivers a challenge twist in lieu of an elimination, forcing the action of the premiere to carry over into the next week's episode.

Rick Baker will appear in both episodes, first mentoring the artists and then appearing as a guest judge. So that's cool.

The contestants this time seem to include more people who have already worked in film, and one guy - Adam - who says he is heavily influenced by Japanese cinema.
http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/contestants/adam_milicevic

So, it's still a couple of months away, but do you have high hopes for this season?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't know if "high hopes" is the right phrase, but I do enjoy each season's creativity and humor


----------



## deadSusan

Looking forward to another creative season.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I would love to see some more Japanese / Korean influence, if only to see how it goes!


----------



## castart

This will change the dynamic of the show. I wonder if we will see less individual challenges. I am excited to see it, this could be a good thing or a mess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starts tonight!


----------



## deadSusan

Loved the first show. Very interesting premise for this season. And dare I say it?! A nice "monkey wrench" at the very end of the first show!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ow, ow, OW!

Really good makeups overall for the foundation challenge. Be interesting to see how the teaming thing works out.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess the show has hit the big time with Rick Baker being a guest.


----------



## bobzilla

Looks promising 
I love Rick Baker!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't like the two part spotlight challenge


----------



## deadSusan

It was interesting how this group challenge worked. Each group was successful with two out of three makeups. But maybe that's to be expected because of the variety of contestants. 
I was a little confused by team Laura's monkey selection. I never would have selected it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Well I have to say the wait was worth it, there were some great makeup and sculpts. I really liked the insect alien, the aquatic alien and the old lady monkey, not so sure Gregory should have gotten the ax, the guy with hands only had one job! One job and he blew it. Looks like Rayce has more of feel and pulse for his team, looking forward to next week


----------



## RoxyBlue

The old lady monkey was the standout makeup indeed - nothing "masky" about her face and the costuming was beautiful.

Very funny that Rick Baker was told at the age of 15 that he would never be a makeup artist. Guess he showed those folks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I guess I'll be the first to chime in for this weeks show.

The piranha guy freaked me out and I loved the Ram! And having Josh as a guest judge was awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the sculpts all around were good this week except for the poison sacs on the one creation. The paint jobs ended up being more of a deal breaker when it came to the elimination stage.

Really like how the two girls who were struggling to get their ideas to mesh pulled out a fabulous look in the final product. I thought for sure they were going to be in the tank.

The ram head was a stunning sculpt. Making the horns part of the head instead of trying to attach them separately was genius.


----------



## deadSusan

I loved the piranha guy! To me he was the scariest. But the ram was pretty remarkable too.

It was amazing how it came down to the paint jobs. I really liked the two bottom sculpts. I think adding that creepy mouth to the lizard was a nice effect. But that's Face Off!


----------



## Typhenstein

just watched the first 3 episodes last night, I am excited to see this season, so far nothing has been to amazing to me, but they are pretty solid pieces.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go, Team Laura (last week)!

Last week's episode featured the first solo efforts and a number of folks seemed to struggle with the Burtonesque/card suit challenge. The three top looks, however, were on the mark and I thought the queen with the big red wig was stunning. Great dress, too


----------



## Copchick

I liked Emily's Queen of hearts too. She thought outside the box with the details. I liked Darla's Jack of hearts and also Rob's Jack of Spades, even though the judges didn't like the large spade eye patch. 

I'm liking Emily and Darla so far this season.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

All though I really liked the old monkey queen and the sort of Ram like make ups, I have not been a big fan of the seasons new format.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Really enjoyed last night's challenges although the foundation winner didn't help that much in the spotlight challenge, they should make an individual spotlight challenge after a foundation challenge because most of the time the foundation winner doesn't try hard. There was alot of good looks but I really liked the 50s doll, looking forward to next week


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Thumbs up from me as well for the 50s look doll. The model also knew how to sell the look with the matching sound.

I was surprised the feather-headed look was just considered safe. It was one of my favorites from last night's batch.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Thumbs up from me as well for the 50s look doll. The model also knew how to sell the look with the matching sound.
> 
> I was surprised the feather-headed look was just considered safe. It was one of my favorites from last night's batch.


Right, had forgotten about the quill headed raptor, was surprised as well


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just caught up on the last two episodes. Finally had a quiet night at home.

I really loved the queen of hearts look. She looked amazing! Then last week was awesome as well. The quill-headed raptor was stunning! The bio alien dude sucked. I would have gone with a robot too. I also think that the ghost dude was amazing looking, grated that they could have done a better job on the chin. They didn't deserve to be on the bottom. 

And lastly, the Doll freaking rocked! Perfectly executed and the model was outstanding!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This week it was Go Team Anthony! All three top looks were on his team.

The bathing "beauty" girl troll was a total hoot and the mourning mother troll totally creepy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ever notice the losers shut off the same light at the end? The losers also say something to the effect of "this is the beginning" as if...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bathing Beauty troll guy has bounced back nicely since the hands fiasco, like his work, and of course, I was partial to the mourning mother troll


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I agree about the bathing beauty troll. Wonderful idea there! I myself was kinda partial to the green mossy troll.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

The body paint spotlight challenge is to date my least favorite since I've started watching face off, there is already another show on this, didn't like it and it sucked for the cast member that was kicked off


----------



## RoxyBlue

Either one of the two tops looks on the body painting challenge could have taken the win. The final photographs of both were strikingly beautiful and the painting impeccable.

I laughed at Logans' comment about having to explain to his wife when he found out what the challenge was going to be

Glenn's comment during the judging about what working as a team means also cracked me up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's quiet here - too quiet

I was a little surprised at the winner of the Clive Barker challenge selected last week. It wasn't a bad look, but it wouldn't have been my first choice.

The Miss Intergalactic Beauty Pageant challenge this week not only had some gorgeous creations, but also was a hoot because of the foundation challenge (the contestants ended up with almost as much colorful holy powder on themselves as their models) and the descriptions read for each beauty contestant as she entered. Very entertaining Any one of the three top looks deserved to win.


----------



## booberry crunch

Ok, I'll make some noise, Roxy! 

I agree about the Clive Barker challenge winner. It was well executed, but kinda...well...I feel like we've seen the "bald-and-white-faced-black-vinyl-dominatrix-demon" character a lot already. Barker claimed to want something new, but the judges picked a classic "Hellraiser" look.

This week, I thought, was a fun challenge. But, I was surprised at the outcome. Many of the makeups felt similar to me (obscured nose with angular cheekbones and a big, bulbous head) and I applaud Ben for going in a different direction. But, I agree with the judges that the "triclops" eyes felt kinda wrong, and the makeup needed more texture overall (note: I really have no right to criticize...I know _very_ little about SFX makeup. This is all just personal opinion). I think he hung on because of the difficulty of his four-part mold execution.

I was bummed to see Kelly go. This week was definitely not her best work, but I like her attitude and would've liked to see more from her.

I think Adam should've won.

OK. Rant over


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's recap the winners so far:

Week 1 - Logan (Team Rayce)
Week 2 - Ben (Team Anthony)
Week 3 - Emily (Team Laura)
Week 4 - Stephanie (Team Laura)
Week 5 - Jamie (Team Anthony)
Week 6 - Logan (Team Rayce)
Week 7 - Ben (Team Anthony)
Week 8 - Darla (Team Laura)

Team Anthony has one artist left, Team Rayce has two, and Team Laura has four.


----------



## heresjohnny

Self applied super hero's, that was the best reveal ever! I was cracking up.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Did I miss something here? Didn't see Westmore offer his usual sage advice


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the funniest episodes to date. Adam was a total hoot with his over-the top, well-meaning-but-destructive super hero concept I'd love to see him get to the finals because he's got such a great sense of humor in his approach to his makeups.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

My three finalist:Logan,Ben,Adam


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just started watching this week's episode with the kids and it's a howl Nothing like the imagination of a child.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a fun episode, and I'm very happy with the choice of the winner this week.

The kids were delightful and I loved their expressions as their imaginary friends came on stage.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Too bad Ben bit off more than he could chew, he is better than that...conflicting quip from Vee saying that the "big hair" girl (forgot her name)could have used big hair on her make up this week, last week she said "No more big hair!".. Kudos to Adam , he really is coming on this last weeks...Really looking forward to next week's challenge, something that some us were waiting for..Creepy Dolls spotlight challenge!


----------



## Abunai

Saw Anthony and TransWorld.

I know they film the episodes in advance, so it was probably pretty tough to keep his elimination a secret.


----------



## Copchick

I totally loved Adam's creation. Loved it! I really liked the face of Darla's character. They didn't show much of Emily doing the final touches on her character. Did she get the flocking on? I didn't know if she wanted them to "touch" that or if she was talking about the face with the fuzz on it. I think Logan did a good job working out of his comfort zone. I liked Ben's concept but agree that he was trying to do too much and wasn't able to perfect his character. I didn't think that he should have left, Julian's wasn't any better than Ben's.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Creepy Doll Spotlight challenge tonite


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching it now - there are some scary creations going on.

Update - The girls kicked butt with this challenge. Absolutely loved the porcelain doll (who was creepy as hell) and the faceless rag doll.

So sad about the person sent home - one of my favorite artists this season


----------



## Spooky1

A little shocked about who was cut this week. I had thought they'd make to the final.


----------



## heresjohnny

The winner was so absolutely creepy this week it gave me the shivers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And the model did a fantastic job of selling the look as well. I flinched when she first moved.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Back to back gambles by strong competitors Ben and Adam, and both eliminated, what a shame, Rayce warned both Logan and Adam nhe didn't want them to lose that "risky" approach but he also warned them at this point, you have to play it a bit safe, Logan listened and heeded his warning, Adam egotistically didn't and paid the price. I've noticed that you don't have to be the best every week, just good enough, look at Julian, he got this far just by staying within himself, reminds me of that kid last year that kept surviving last season just with mediocre make up.
Great job by Darla and Emily, either one could have won


----------



## RoxyBlue

One thing that really stood out with Darla this week, besides the top notch makeup job, was how serene she was throughout the challenge. While everyone else seemed to be having issues and doubting themselves, she kept her focus on the job at hand.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

RoxyBlue said:


> One thing that really stood out with Darla this week, besides the top notch makeup job, was how serene she was throughout the challenge. While everyone else seemed to be having issues and doubting themselves, she kept her focus on the job at hand.


Have to admit, early on, at seasons start, didn't think she would get this far because she also stressed out but now she has an air of confidence because she has been in top looks several times.


----------



## highbury

This has been a really good season so far. At this late stage, it's still anyone's game to win. I really thought Ben could have won it, but I guess 3 heads aren't always better than one. And Darla's makeup last night was incredible. She kept it cool and cruised to victory. I loved how her head sculpt was a perfect blend of human head and cracked porcelain doll face!


----------



## deadSusan

I would like to see Darla and Logan in the finale. They are both great artists!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I second that


----------



## heresjohnny

The makeups last night didn't seem up to the usual standards, maybe nerves? I thought the judges picked the best 3 artist last night, not the best 3 makeups.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have to agree about the makeups last night, HJ. I had hoped for something better with steampunk/cyborg as a theme. Might have been nerves, but it was also a potentially heavy-fabrication challenge, which is not always a strong skill set. 

I will say, though, that I loved Emily's paint job, although we were laughing about her lack of familiarity with cyborgs. How can anyone not know what a cyborg is?!?:jol:.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

heresjohnny said:


> The makeups last night didn't seem up to the usual standards, maybe nerves? I thought the judges picked the best 3 artist last night, not the best 3 makeups.


I agree HJ, Logan dodged a big time bullet but at the end of the day we all know He is more talented than Julian but last night Julians offering was better


----------



## deadSusan

I agree with everyone's thoughts on last night's show. Nothing really stood out. 

I'm looking forward to the finale. It looks like it's going to be a BIG show!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I thought the show was good, and I love me some steampunk. I think Glen put the fear of God into all of them when he said that everything had to be functional, not just a bunch of gears glued on. I didn't think they were bad, but I think they could have been better. I was not a big fan of Julian, but I liked his cowboy. I think Emily and Darla really nailed the paint techniques on their cyborgs, and Logan and Julian just didn't do as well. I am hoping Emily wins it all, she is really talented....but Darla is too. Should be a great finale.


----------



## heresjohnny

It was almost a team Laura finale


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> How can anyone not know what a cyborg is?!?:jol:.


er...um...that would be me.  I hear the word and kinda think of The Terminator. Half human, half robot, right?

I truly liked Emily's creation. So cool! She's got such a creative eye with applying it to her designs, she thinks outside the box. I've really liked most of her work this season and have been rooting for her. I wasn't a big fan of Julian's either, I think he should have gone last week instead of Adam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> er...um...that would be me.  I hear the word and kinda think of The Terminator. Half human, half robot, right?.


Yes


----------



## Georgeb68

I agree with you!.....though I'll take any of the 3 as they are all talented!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree with Copchick, Adam should have definitely been in the final four, rather than Julian. His big mouthed monster was inspired.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes! I don't know how he was eliminated! Just a bit more "doll" to that creature's face and he would have been fine...I liked that creation too btw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the finale now - four characters per team - whew!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Congrats to Darla, she deserved the win, great job by Emily and Logan but the day belonged to Darla


----------



## deadSusan

Hurray for Darla!!!!! Good job picking Rob and Stephanie for her team.
Really great finale. All of the teams did fantastic work. I would love to know how close it was in terms of voting by the audience and the judges.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fabulous finale! Not a weak character in any of the makeups and every team did a wonderful job. The fantasy characters were so stunningly beautiful - Darla at her very best.


----------



## tallula.d

My five year old and I watch Face Off, and have been since the first season. We never miss an episode. She is crazy about this show. The only thing she doesn't like is when they do the scary monsters she runs out of the room (she didn't appreciate the doll episode much!). We watched the finale last night and the makeups were great, but I was a little disappointed that the makeups were just on display, they didn't have to do anything like all the past seasons. I mean in the past seasons they really put the make up to the test (knights fighting, dancing, circus, etc). I really thought it was between Logan and Darla, they both did a great job. That was really a toss up. My daughter is sad we have to wait 'til July to watch again.


----------



## Spooky1

I though all 3 finalist did wonderful work. It was a tough choice, but I think the judges got it right.


----------



## Copchick

Darla earned her title. Four characters was alot to do, it's a good thing they had help from all of the contestants. I liked all of them, but I ranked them first Darla, then Emily then Logan. It was a good season with alot of talent.


----------



## scareme

I was pulling for Logan all along. But the lineup Darla presented was the awesome. She deserved the win. Congratulations.

And I'm glad Laura won too, but I would have been happy if any of the three won.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Sucks....I wanted Emily to win...her Wizard of Oz theme kind of threw me....she didn't do her best work....but boo....hate how it ended up.


----------



## Copchick

That's what I thought too. I'm sure Emily will have alot of work coming to her with her creativeness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

None of them lost when you consider that people in the industry likely watch the show for new talent to hire


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: CC and Roxy you guys are right, I'm sure Emily will have an amazing career now that she has done so well on FaceOff. I just like to whine and moan when things don't go my way......


----------



## heresjohnny

finally got to catch the finale. Great season, and great finale!


----------

